# How do you keep your portable table saw dry in the back of your pickup truck...



## devann

I can't believe that they make one of these. I have a mitersaw mounted to a Ridgid mitersaw stand and I purchased a BBQ grill cover for this purpose. BTW, I use it like a diaper to catch the shavings fron my planer when I roll it outside to use. If I allow the shavings to remain on the ground the local cats use the area for a litterbox.


----------



## patron

got some tools out on the back porch
may need to get with you
when i get some cash
i have it favorited

thanks


----------



## Wood_smith

Hey, Darrell, good point about the sawdust. There are six "belt loops" made of strong webbing for use with bungee cords, rope, etc. to secure the cover. This cover could be turned inside out and used the same way as your BBQ cover to catch shavings… thanks for pointing that out. Can I sell you a saw cover/kitty litter prevention aid?


----------



## Wood_smith

And here's a review on the Saw Pouch from ToolSnob.com:

http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2011/04/kerrysawpouch-review.php?utmsource=feedburner&utmmedium=feed&utmcampaign=Feed%3A+ToolSnob+%28Tool+Snob%29&utmcontent=Twitter


----------

